# Can the hook in this boat be fixed?



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

that thing is junk !!

what was he thinking ?? not a clue bro...

i've seen some poor jobs,but that's pretty bad...

i often ask,what people were thinkin' - it often gets me in trouble when i ask,or point out clear examples of poor work - 
people often believe their abilities far exceed what they really are - clearly,the gentleman who attempted this "repair",he suffered from that...

on another site i recently signed up on,there's jobs and "projects" people have done,and actually shown pictures of,that make that job look beautiful - i kid you not...scary stuff - but funny !!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If your looking at the 3rd pic down and judging the "hook" in the hull. You are mistaken, its just the lines of the boat that give it that illusion. Now as for the last pic... That thing is twisted like oh my god!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude, did the saler actually write, "there is nothing wrong with it?" Lol, too funny. That as bad as a guy screaming, "im ok!" After being bit in half by a hippo.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It is a POS just like his clothes hanging from the single wide dryer


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> If your looking at the 3rd pic down and judging the "hook" in the hull. You are mistaken, its just the lines of the boat that give it that illusion. Now as for the last pic... That thing is twisted like oh my god!



it is twisted,looking at the pictures - it appears the transm was actually cut out of the boat - this is probably where that twist came from...

junk...


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

There is a crack in the bow where the rub rail should go, because its twisted so bad! I know it's fixable but what the Process in doing so....not including building a new transom skin?


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

WOW!!! To all the HARD CORE boat builders out there. This is the ultimate challange. Repair this mess and show your superb building skills while fixing this contraption. The gauntlet has been tossed to the floor....WHO will pick it up and take the challenge. This would be a great thing. Rebuilding this and posting pics on the forum..

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> WOW!!! To all the HARD CORE boat builders out there. This is the ultimate challange. Repair this mess and show your superb building skills while fixing this contraption. The gauntlet has been tossed to the floor....WHO will pick it up and take the challenge. This would be a great thing. Rebuilding this and posting pics on the forum..
> 
> [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]



perhaps,you should take your own challenge ? 

go pick it up - show us your skills


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm to busy with my skeeter...HA HA HA ;D ;D ;D


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Minnow supplies all materials!


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Minnow supplies all materials!


spray foam - cdx plywood and pine 2"x4" ??


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

How about donations!!! I'll supply the shovel.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Come on guys...be nice or this thread will get deleted like Kreepa's other one on "What not to do"


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, if someone is willing to take on this project then the rest of us micro skiffers can come together donate something like a gal of resin, matt, sand paper or even time to do repairs, ect.. and rebuild this old timer. Then we as a group could do something good and donate it to a worthy cause like 
Takes a Veteran fishing or the wounded warrior project, fishing for kids, or something like that. Tom the Moderator can be in charge of it.

What do you think?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Come on guys...be nice or this thread will get deleted like Kreepa's other one on "What not to do"



unfortunatley:

pointing out the obvious,is not a good thing to do : it's best to type comments like "great job","looks great"... :


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Come on guys...be nice or this thread will get deleted like Kreepa's other one on "What not to do"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like telling me to just "go to a mechanic" when the "mechanic" i took the outboard too stated "this outboard is running perfect, whoever assembled it did a great job" ?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > > Come on guys...be nice or this thread will get deleted like Kreepa's other one on "What not to do"
> >
> >
> >
> ...



that was excellent advice - to bad you picked a bad place to take the engine...

wasn't that the motor,you made the claim you were "rebuilding it" ?? in reality,you were ceaning the carb and repalcing thermostats... same motor you found after alot of throwing parts at it,the powerhead was damaged -blown ? 


but i did notice you asked for help on  few sites - also recall you needing some one to get a bolt out you broke ?? :


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > > Come on guys...be nice or this thread will get deleted like Kreepa's other one on "What not to do"
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


I chose one of the best mechanics in east central Florida and he commended me, so ill take your chiding with a grain of salt.

And yes, I did shear a seized bolt. But it's all good now


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> Ok, if someone is willing to take on this project then the rest of us micro skiffers can come together donate something like a gal of resin, matt, sand paper or even time to do repairs, ect.. and rebuild this old timer. Then we as a group could do something good and donate it to a worthy cause like
> Takes a Veteran fishing or the wounded warrior project, fishing for kids, or something like that.  Tom the Moderator can be in charge of it.
> 
> What do you think?


Ever hear of throwing good money after bad?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > Ok, if someone is willing to take on this project then the rest of us micro skiffers can come together donate something like a gal of resin, matt, sand paper or even time to do repairs, ect.. and rebuild this old timer. Then we as a group could do something good and donate it to a worthy cause like
> > Takes a Veteran fishing or the wounded warrior project, fishing for kids, or something like that.  Tom the Moderator can be in charge of it.
> >
> > What do you think?
> ...



"point of diminishing returns " ??


----------



## mcomikey (Aug 10, 2009)

Condition of said 'project' aside: No title ( "i do not have a tital for my boat" ), no sale.


----------

